# Split Ring Size



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Replacing Split Rings on a few old Reef Runners, DHJ, and Renoskys

What size? The Reef Runner split rings seem to have alot more strength to them...Would like to use these on all of em...


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

I use #3's on all my walleye lures, same size as the reef runners. If you want strong use the one from Worth, cheap too. I just bought 500 #3's and 500 #5 heavy's for a tad over $20 shipped.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks i think ill give an order in...


----------

